# Super Villian Donald Trump Impeached Twice!!!



## XDel (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## MichaelXD (Jan 14, 2021)

His first impeachment came in 2020.


----------



## Frankfort42 (Jan 14, 2021)

It's strange how the Left can glorify the hundreds of riots in which buildings were burnt, looted and people killed and then Biden bails the ones guilty out of jail and that's a good thing yet Trump can't ask people to gather in support of him, which just happened that a few hundred out of the 100,000+ people decided to riot. If it wasn't for the double standards the Left would have no standards.


----------



## GanjiMEX (Jan 14, 2021)

As much as I hate Politics, I'm just gonna say this.

The Trump is gettin Stumped.


----------



## Frankfort42 (Jan 14, 2021)

MichaelXD said:


> His first impeachment came in 2020.



His first impeachment was also planned before he took office because the Liberals refused to accept he won the 2016 election. It was planned after the Liberals refused to accept the 2016 election results and before they boycotted his inauguration. It was planned regardless if Trump was guilty of anything because the Liberals were sore losers and then the entire impeachment process was abused when they actually found an excuse after trying many times before. It's a sham and so is this one. Trump never directed anyone to break into Government buildings and mess up offices nor does that even come close to burning down buildings and looting stores like we saw all last year multiple times during the BLM riots. The same riots that Biden was encouraging more of as he paid the bail for the criminals who got caught.


----------



## MichaelXD (Jan 14, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> His first impeachment was also planned before he took office because the Liberals refused to accept he won the 2016 election. It was planned after the Liberals refused to accept the 2016 election results and before they boycotted his inauguration. It was planned regardless if Trump was guilty of anything because the Liberals were sore losers and then the entire impeachment process was abused when they actually found an excuse after trying many times before. It's a sham and so is this one. Trump never directed anyone to break into Government buildings and mess up offices nor does that even come close to burning down buildings and looting stores like we saw all last year multiple times during the BLM riots. The same riots that Biden was encouraging more of as he paid the bail for the criminals who got caught.



Oh, I must not have been watching him then.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Kinda late for a impeach, he has already served 4 years. I also wonder if a civil war will happening if he got impeached


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> Kinda late for a impeach, he has already served 4 years. I also wonder if a civil war will happening if he got impeached


You're a bit late to the party.  This article of impeachment was filed as a result of his attempt to overthrow democracy with a violent insurrection, not much different from trying to incite a second civil war.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> Kinda late for a impeach, he has already served 4 years. I also wonder if a civil war will happening if he got impeached



It would prevent him from trying to run a second term in 2024. Also presidents get a bunch of benefits after leaving office, all of which could be barred from him.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

Poggers


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> It's strange how the Left can glorify the hundreds of riots in which buildings were burnt, looted and people killed and then Biden bails the ones guilty out of jail and that's a good thing yet Trump can't ask people to gather in support of him, which just happened that a few hundred out of the 100,000+ people decided to riot. If it wasn't for the double standards the Left would have no standards.


We marched in the streets because we are tired of being killed by excessive police force.
You rioted and stormed the Capitol building because you didn't get your way.

WE ARE NOT THE SAME!




cauliquackers said:


> It would prevent him from trying to run a second term in 2024. Also presidents get a bunch of benefits after leaving office, all of which could be barred from him.


He also has to take *accountability *for his shitty actions, and that's something that republicans don't understand, or don't _want_ to understand.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Jan 14, 2021)

Jayro said:


> We marched in the streets because we are tired of being killed by excessive police force.
> You rioted and stormed the Capitol building because you didn't get your way.
> 
> WE ARE NOT THE SAME!
> ...


Such an obvious failure of education becomes so apparent when you literally have to spell that out. Anyone to fucking stupid to see the difference between the two is part of the problem...


----------



## Seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> It's strange how the Left can glorify the hundreds of riots in which buildings were burnt, looted and people killed and then Biden bails the ones guilty out of jail and that's a good thing yet Trump can't ask people to gather in support of him, which just happened that a few hundred out of the 100,000+ people decided to riot. If it wasn't for the double standards the Left would have no standards.


Dude yeah I loved it when Biden personally bailed me out of jail and then he gave me a high five and whispered in my ear "equating leftist protests about police brutality and equal rights to right-wing insurrections with several neo-fascists present is fucking stupid" and then he gave me a big kiss on the cheek and tucked me into bed with my 2,000 dollar stimulus check that I'm gonna use to buy coke and infect school children with SOCIALISM


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

cauliquackers said:


> It would prevent him from trying to run a second term in 2024. Also presidents get a bunch of benefits after leaving office, all of which could be barred from him.


I know, but I honestly feel that a civil war is going to happen independently, whether Trump wants to or not


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 14, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> It's strange how the Left can glorify the hundreds of riots in which buildings were burnt, looted and people killed and then Biden bails the ones guilty out of jail and that's a good thing yet Trump can't ask people to gather in support of him, which just happened that a few hundred out of the 100,000+ people decided to riot. If it wasn't for the double standards the Left would have no standards.



You've gotta get that most normal people don't support the idiots that looted and burnt buildings down since they were just fools taking advantage of the BLM protests to riot and mess stuff up. In the same fashion, you don't have to support the idiots that stormed the capitol of the United States.

The only reason that more people weren't hurt in the riot at the Capitol is that the goobers inside didn't have the initiative to actually destroy and mess stuff up (which they should've tbh I'm a liberal but it would've been cool)


----------



## Frankfort42 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jayro said:


> We marched in the streets because we are tired of being killed by excessive police force.
> You rioted and stormed the Capitol building because you didn't get your way.



Your side didn't get its way in 2016 then proceeded to boycott Trump's inuagration, planned impeachment without guilt and attacked him for every single thing he did because you couldn't accept the outcome of the 2016 election. So don't tell me about this "not getting your way" bullshit.

Also, no shit we're not the same, your side with your BLM riots were far worse than the single riot at the Capitol. Your believe your reason to riot was valid and the Conservatives wasn't, but both of you broke the law by rioting. It's just there wasn't any buildings burnt down and massive looting taking place at the Capitol. All that happened was a few people died and some offices got ransacked. So again, I do agree with you, we're not the same - you're worse and that was my original point.

"My reason to riot, murder, arson and loot is better than your reason to simply break some windows and ransack some offices".

Nope, it doesn't work like that. Well, unless you're a complete moronic hypocrite.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> Your side didn't get its way in 2016 then proceeded to boycott Trump's inuagration, planned impeachment without guilt and attacked him for every single thing he did because you couldn't accept the outcome of the 2016 election. So don't tell me about this "not getting your way" bullshit.
> 
> Also, no shit we're not the same, your side with your BLM riots were far worse than the single riot at the Capitol. Your believe your reason to riot was valid and the Conservatives wasn't, but both of you broke the law by rioting. It's just there wasn't any buildings burnt down and massive looting taking place at the Capitol. All that happened was a few people died and some offices got ransacked. So again, I do agree with you, we're not the same - you're worse and that was my original point.
> 
> ...


We didn't kill anyone, we got killed. And it's pretty fucking sad that it took this long for trump to be removed from office for all the ridiculous bullshit he's put us through. I can't believe you support racist fascist and unintelligent trash like Trump. Blows my mind how brainwashed you dense fuckers are.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Jayro said:


> We didn't kill anyone, we got killed. And it's pretty fucking sad that it took this long for trump to be removed from office for all the ridiculous bullshit he's put us through. I can't believe you support racist fascist and unintelligent trash like Trump. Blows my mind how brainwashed you dense fuckers are.


I am going to be honest with you, you are wasting your time with that dupe account. He is literally a burner account that was created to fanboy over Trump and nothing else.
That being said, I am really eagerly waiting for Trump to be out of office. I am so tired of the hate-pumpkin and just want to see him gone already.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jayro said:


> WE ARE NOT THE SAME!


You are both government pawns


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

Just a few days ago, people were still speculating about 2024, as if that were even a possibility.
It's sad that it took this to make them realise; either the pundits wanted something to talk about or this cycle's Political forecasters are lazy.

It should be obvious that Corporations hold the Political sway, not an extremist minority militant view; if a Political Party wanted to embrace the Military, the last place they'd look is in a bunch of paranoid, trigger-happy xenophobes and the first place would be the actual Military like every other Dictatorship.

The smokescreen minority was all fun and games until Corporate profit margins were directly hurt by the causality.
Still, I could've yelled this from the mountaintops a long while ago but nobody would believe it until the events of the last days happened.

That is the weirdest part of it for me.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> You are both government pawns


If you're rioting in an attempt to keep the current president in power, sure.  But police are a government entity.  How exactly does protesting against them and their lack of accountability/oversight make one a "government pawn?"  Did your brain just fart that one out before you could think it through fully?


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> If you're rioting in an attempt to keep the current president in power, sure.  But police are a government entity.  How exactly does protesting against them and their lack of accountability/oversight make one a "government pawn?"  Did your brain just fart that one out before you could think it through fully?


Do you really think that antifa is not a political movement?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> Do you think that antifa is not a political movement?


You mean BLM?  It's more a human rights organization than a political one.  But sure, a number of the solutions they're looking to implement need to be run through the legislative process.  Putting pressure on the government to do something they don't want to is vastly different from being "pro-government" in general.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> Do you really think that antifa is not a political movement?


It's an anti-fascism movement. We just want to stop being killed in the streets, it's not that hard to figure out, my guy...


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You mean BLM?  It's more a human rights organization than a political one.  But sure, a number of the solutions they're looking to implement need to be run through the legislative process.  Putting pressure on the government to do something they don't want to is vastly different from being "pro-government" in general.


Not only this movement is currently being used as profit by big corporations, it's also is used to benefit certain politicians


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> Not only this movement is currently being used as profit by big corporations, it's also is used to benefit certain politicians


Corporations can pander to supporters of BLM all they want, that doesn't mean their profits will automatically soar as a result, and it doesn't mean they won't continue to be criticized for their role in funding the police departments which brutalize and murder US citizens.

As for why a civil rights movement would have a bunch of Bernie supporters in it, well that should be obvious.  The man has been all about the struggle since he was in his twenties or thirties.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> As for why a civil rights movement would have a bunch of Bernie supporters in it, well that should be obvious.  The man has been all about the struggle since he was in his twenties or thirties.


So, this is a political movement?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> So, this is a political movement?


We going in circles now?


Xzi said:


> You mean BLM? It's more a human rights organization than a political one. But sure, a number of the solutions they're looking to implement need to be run through the legislative process. Putting pressure on the government to do something they don't want to is vastly different from being "pro-government" in general.


----------



## FGFlann (Jan 14, 2021)

Our cause is totally justified because we're fighting against a myth supported by emotional arguments from a handful of cherry picked examples that do not represent the rest of reality in any rational way. Not like YOURS.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

FGFlann said:


> Our cause is totally justified because we're fighting against a myth supported by emotional arguments from a handful of cherry picked examples that do not represent the rest of reality in any rational way. Not like YOURS.


Yeah it's not like police are on record as killing more unarmed citizens every year than mass shooters.  OH WAIT.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yeah it's not like police are on record as killing more unarmed citizens every year than mass shooters.  OH WAIT.


Sssshhhhhhh...... People don't like the truth.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> We going in circles now?


If you think like that ok, but there is no denying that there are many people using this movement for their own benefit


----------



## FGFlann (Jan 14, 2021)

And dogs kill more people every year than police. Not that your point has any validity because of the ratio of shooters to police interactions anyway. Just another example of your devotion to delusional thinking. You are dangerous lunatics, willing conspiracy theorists and liars. Neither of you would acknowledge the truth if it was handed to you because your ideological drive will never allow it. You are no better than the Trump supporters you criticize.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> If you think so, great, but there is no denying that there are many people using this movement for their own benefit


There will always be people who try to take advantage of any movement, but that doesn't make your original statement any less ridiculous.  A large number of anarchists are on board with BLM, and you call them "government pawns."  Lmao.



FGFlann said:


> And dogs kill more people every year than police.


And a cop shoots a dog every 98 minutes.  Where's John Wick when you need him?



FGFlann said:


> You are no better than the Trump supporters you criticize.


Oh no, right in the feels!  Well I'll be sure to change everything about the way I live my life ASAP in order to avoid disappointing you, a self-avowed white supremacist, any further.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> There will always be people who try to take advantage of any movement, but that doesn't make your original statement any less ridiculous.  A large number of anarchists are on board with BLM, and you call them "government pawns."  Lmao.


How many riots did you participate in?


----------



## FGFlann (Jan 14, 2021)

Just dodge the inconvenient truths and tell another lie, Xzi. Everyone that calls out your bullshit is a white supremacist, right? Whatever you need to say to make yourself feel better about being a liar and a fantasist.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

... Here are some World Facts that work against the Black Lives Matter movement:

The majority Race of the planet are Asians.
The United States of America is the World's 3rd largest Population, after China and India and before Indonesia.
The United States and most Western countries embrace Monotheism with a binary view of life, Good or Evil, Black or White.
Most of Asia embrace Polytheism that has nuances of grey in life, i.e. nothing is purely Good nor Evil.

In Asia, people are categorised by their Ethnicity or Ancestral Origin - not Colour.

Naming people by their Colour is predominantly a Western bias, where White is the standard Good.
For these reasons, it's hard to fathom why the African-descent in the United States would want to call themselves Black, especially with the shallow argument of retaking power from oppressive words; there are more words in the English vocabulary that can be used to empower.

Similarly, Black Lives Matter is focused on Black Lives, which is not a candidate for a World movement and only plays to local consumption; even then, why should Native Americans, Asians or Latinos care about BLM when they're not of the same colour and aren't even included in the original Movement.

People argue that it's a Movement for all Minorities; that is asinine because if it were then it would be called Minority Lives Matter.
Some CNN Anchors also argue that if other Races want their own movements, they are welcome to it; that is exactly the point.

Black Lives Matter is the fruit of Tribalism in the country, not its solution.
So as much as I agree Minorities should have proportional representation and be treated equally, BLM is not the way to achieve this.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> How many riots did you participate in?


Well at least now you're on the right track, there are far more anti-government agitators who throw their lot in with BLM protestors than pro-government ones.

Personally I only attended two BLM protests, both of which were entirely peaceful.



FGFlann said:


> Everyone that calls out your bullshit is a white supremacist, right?


Nah, just the people who've already gone mask off on this site previously, such as yourself.  Did you think I'd forget that?


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Well at least now you're on the right track, there are far more anti-government agitators who throw their lot in with BLM protestors than pro-government ones.
> 
> Personally I only attended two BLM protests, both of which were entirely peaceful.


Too scared to participate in a more agitated riot?


----------



## FGFlann (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Nah, just the people who've already gone mask off on this site previously, such as yourself.  Did you think I'd forget that?


You're just a liar. You see what you want to see because you need to.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2021)

Just the way that the cops acted and prepared for the blm protest vs the attack on the Capitol alone, justified the blm movement.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> Too scared to participate in a more agitated riot?


I suppose I could've traveled to one, but I don't see much point in it.  When I want a bit of controlled chaos in my life I can just go shooting up in the mountains or play some video games.  I'll leave the looting to people who are in more desperate need of food, clothing, and other supplies.



FGFlann said:


> You're just a liar. You see what you want to see because you need to.


Well it's all over for me guys, I've been called a liar by a fascist.  Guess I'll die now.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I suppose I could've traveled to one, but I don't see much point in it.


Sure


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 14, 2021)

FGFlann said:


> And dogs kill more people every year than police.


 What utter bullshit you are talking. In America in 2020 41 people were killed by dogs (I can name every one of them if you want). The American police killed over 1000 people in 2020 so no dogs don't kill more people than the police.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> Sure


This has been a thoroughly weird conversation.  We went from "antifa and BLM protestors are government pawns" to "why weren't you out there destroying property and looting?  PUSSY!"

Sorry to disappoint, but I'm not an anarchist.  Just somewhere between democratic socialist and syndicalist.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Just the way that the cops acted and prepared for the blm protest vs the attack on the Capitol alone, justified the blm movement.


didn't the cops killed a woman in the Capitol?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> didn't the cops killed a woman in the Capitol?


Thats the exact point. Had it been black people attacking the capital the same way the Cult of Trump did there would have been about 30 to 40 people shot if not more you know because they are black. But no because the cult of Trump are white they were allowed to run riot.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Thats the exact point. Had it been black people attacking the capital the same way the Cult of Trump did there would have been about 30 to 40 people shot if not more you know because they are black. But no because the cult of Trump are white they were allowed to run riot.


How many people do the police kill during the blm riots?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal64 said:


> How many people do the police kill during the blm riots?


According to Forbes at least 19 people were killed by the police.


----------



## FGFlann (Jan 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> What utter bullshit you are talking. In America in 2020 41 people were killed by dogs (I can name every one of them if you want). The American police killed over 1000 people in 2020 so no dogs don't kill more people than the police.


I do apologise. I will be more precise as I should have been. This is actually about the likelihood of being specifically *murdered* by a police officer vs that of a dog. In any given year there are approximately 4 million dog attacks in the United States and 50 million police interactions. A low ball estimate as well. What constitutes murder is also a problem in itself but in this case we will go with the raw number of unarmed shootings. You may object to this method but it is simply the process by which I have established the likelihood of this occurring.

Now to apply the raw statistics for 2020:

There were just 75 *unarmed* (but not necessarily unjustified) police killings in 2020, at a ratio of 0.00015% of the approximate number of police interactions, and 41 reported deaths from dog attacks at an approximate ratio of 0.001025%.

Statistically you are more likely to be murdered by a dog than you are a police officer.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 14, 2021)

How many of those are police dogs then?? 

Statistics can prove anything but the truth.... And also make ridiculous comparisons to a very real situation and problem. Why even propose such a ridiculous comparison? I might as well find some figures relating to coronavirus...... 

The fact that someone who is unarmed and killed in your estimation can be justified is disgusting. No one should be killed if they do not posses a mortal danger to a person holding a gun. And the stale fact remains that you are much more likely to be a shooting victim if you are black rather than white. That in itself is disgusting. The fact also remains that a person holding a gun has a clear choice unless they have an ulterior motive as a driving force. 

Please do not try to cover up racism with bullshit stats about fucking dogs man.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2021)

oh man watch the voteflakes go into a frenzy over this


----------



## FGFlann (Jan 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> How many of those are police dogs then??
> 
> Statistics can prove anything but the truth.... And also make ridiculous comparisons to a very real situation and problem. Why even propose such a ridiculous comparison? I might as well find some figures relating to coronavirus......
> 
> ...


You are unintentionally making my point for me. It is ridiculous to make the comparison, even between police and mass shooters. Thank you.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 14, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Dude yeah I loved it when Biden personally bailed me out of jail and then he gave me a high five and whispered in my ear "equating leftist protests about police brutality and equal rights to right-wing insurrections with several neo-fascists present is fucking stupid" and then he gave me a big kiss on the cheek and tucked me into bed with my 2,000 dollar stimulus check that I'm gonna use to buy coke and infect school children with SOCIALISM


YEP Capitalism is World cancer, we must destroy Capitalism and restore SOCIALISM!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 14, 2021)

Tim Pool videos, that moron literally thought that 49 states were gonna vote for Trump, and no he wasn't joking.  OBSERVE:


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jan 14, 2021)

I love how all these new burner accounts and previously inactive people suddenly appear to defend their leader on a gaming forum. I think we should get the popcorn ready for the next 6 days.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 14, 2021)

FGFlann said:


> I do apologise. I will be more precise as I should have been. This is actually about the likelihood of being specifically *murdered* by a police officer vs that of a dog. In any given year there are approximately 4 million dog attacks in the United States and 50 million police interactions. A low ball estimate as well. What constitutes murder is also a problem in itself but in this case we will go with the raw number of unarmed shootings. You may object to this method but it is simply the process by which I have established the likelihood of this occurring.
> 
> Now to apply the raw statistics for 2020:
> 
> ...


Less than 1 thousand people have been killed in America in the last 10 years by dogs. Last year over 1 thousand people were killed by the police in America. 

Yours statistics don't mean shit the actual figures are whats important. The police killed more people in one year than dogs did in a whole decade.


----------



## FGFlann (Jan 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Less than 1 thousand people have been killed in America in the last 10 years by dogs. Last year over 1 thousand people were killed by the police in America.
> 
> Yours statistics don't mean shit the actual figures are whats important. The police killed more people in one year than dogs did in a whole decade.


Then if this is the case we can poopoo the idea of all statistical analysis, yes? Meaning that deaths by police should not be looked at in a per capita fashion, or judged by the merits of each case but as a tiny statistical irrelevance as reflected by the raw numbers. Your choice though.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 14, 2021)

FGFlann said:


> Then if this is the case we can poopoo the idea of all statistical analysis, yes? Meaning that deaths by police should not be looked at in a per capita fashion, or judged by the merits of each case but as a tiny statistical irrelevance as reflected by the raw numbers. Your choice though.


No I'm saying it's bullshit to compare death by dogs to death by police officers when it's clearly obvious the police kill more people than dogs.


----------



## FGFlann (Jan 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> No I'm saying it's bullshit to compare death by dogs to death by police officers when it's clearly obvious the police kill more people than dogs.


You still don't get it. That was the point. It's a ridiculous comparison to make, and was made to show how ridiculous it is.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jan 14, 2021)

Will be sad to see Donald go, judging him by his enemies: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Interestingly, most (or even all) of the above seem very favorable to Biden. Strange.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 14, 2021)

blahkamehameha said:


> Will be sad to see Donald go, judging him by his enemies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hey, these numerous examples of people that no longer want to associate with a narcissistic tyrant happen to favor his opponent! Gee, I wonder why?!"
also "clinton machine"? what are you smoking and how can I confiscate it?


----------



## smf (Jan 14, 2021)

blahkamehameha said:


> Will be sad to see Donald go, judging him by his enemies: ...
> Interestingly, most (or even all) of the above seem very favorable to Biden. Strange.



It's stranger the people who are favorable to Trump. How fucked up are they?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2021)

blahkamehameha said:


> Will be sad to see Donald go, judging him by his enemies: Interestingly, most (or even all) of the above seem very favorable to Biden. Strange.


So “enemies” are just people who disagree with him, report on this actions, just conspiracy junk?


----------



## Seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

blahkamehameha said:


> Will be sad to see Donald go, judging him by his enemies. Interestingly, most (or even all) of the above seem very favorable to Biden. Strange.


"My enemies are anyone who criticizes me"


----------



## smf (Jan 14, 2021)

Seliph said:


> "My enemies are anyone who criticizes me"



So that is everyone including him?

I am my own harshest critic, it's how you get good at things.

If you don't listen to criticism then you don't improve.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 14, 2021)

Seliph said:


> "My enemies are anyone who criticizes me"


That's the Trumpest sentence I've heard this week!
(I'm surprised Mr. "I'll accept the election results, _if I win_" hasn't said this verbatim!)


----------



## Seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

smf said:


> So that is everyone including him?
> 
> I am my own harshest critic, it's how you get good at things.
> 
> If you don't listen to criticism then you don't improve.







sure


----------



## XDel (Jan 14, 2021)

Jayro said:


> We marched in the streets because we are tired of being killed by excessive police force.
> You rioted and stormed the Capitol building because you didn't get your way.
> 
> WE ARE NOT THE SAME!
> ...




So you are a repressed minority with 99% of the banks, media, entertainers, employers, etc.having your back (lip service), bailing you out, and excusing the violence and blood shed,, all while hiding it from the public...

Ya right.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

XDel said:


> So you are a repressed minority with 99% of the banks, media, entertainers, employers, etc.having your back


God it would be so tight if that were true. Of course it makes zero sense, but it would be tight as hell nonetheless.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2021)

smf said:


> So that is everyone including him?


In that case, he should have a gun with his name on it pointing at his own foot. 



Plasmaster09 said:


> That's the Trumpest sentence I've heard this week!
> (I'm surprised Mr. "I'll accept the election results, _if I win_" hasn't said this verbatim!)


He didn't even accept the election results, when he did win.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 14, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> It's strange how the Left can glorify the hundreds of riots in which buildings were burnt, looted and people killed and then Biden bails the ones guilty out of jail and that's a good thing yet Trump can't ask people to gather in support of him, which just happened that a few hundred out of the 100,000+ people decided to riot. If it wasn't for the double standards the Left would have no standards.



Sorry to burst your bubble, but not a single member of the left that I know glorified or even supported the riots. You want to talk about double standards while making a double standard in your own post. Lmao.


----------



## smf (Jan 14, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> In that case, he should have a gun with his name on it pointing at his own foot.



Trump shooting himself in the foot is off the bottom of the picture.



Frankfort42 said:


> It's strange how the Left can glorify the hundreds of riots in which buildings were burnt



Who is "the Left"? Whatever you are imagining is wrong.

I didn't even think the BLM marches should happen during covid19.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jan 14, 2021)

Trump? A super Villain? don't make me laugh, at best he's a filler villain.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)

blahkamehameha said:


> Will be sad to see Donald go, judging him by his enemies:
> Interestingly, most (or even all) of the above seem very favorable to Biden. Strange.


You could've just said all his enemies are (((globalists))) *wink wink* *nod nod*.

About as subtle as a burning cross.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jan 14, 2021)

blahkamehameha said:


> Will be sad to see Donald go, judging him by his enemies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When are you gonna add fox news? I thought they weren't right anymore


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2021)

smf said:


> I didn't even think the BLM marches should happen during covid19.


At least without some social distancing.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jan 14, 2021)

blahkamehameha said:


> Will be sad to see Donald go, judging him by his enemies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOP Elites? LOL! Special Interest? LMAO! THE WHITE HOUSE?! Yeah, sure.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Trump? A super Villain? don't make me laugh, at best he's a filler villain.


He’s the mini boss who hypes himself up and gets destroyed within 5 minutes


----------



## wolf-snake (Jan 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> He’s the mini boss who hypes himself up and gets destroyed within 5 minutes


Have you played Starfox Adventure? if so. Remeber General Scales? that's basically Trump.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> He’s the mini boss who hypes himself up and gets destroyed within 5 minutes


nah he's basically the political equivalent of a really pathetic early-game nuisance boss that you have the option to skip if you know the secret... only for him to come back near the end of the game as a mandatory superboss... *entirely due to his minions since his stats are still pathetic*


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't remember a game that has a weak boss, but just throws a bunch of minions at you to make it hard instead.


----------

